# Pre migration threads



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Been into a couple of threads generated pre migration and the links (to other parts of the forum) contained in the thread haven't migrated... :?


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Links from one post to another thread will not have been migrated.
To hbe honest the effort involved in doing that would have been massive... create an index of each old thread name and post within that thread, open each of the 260,000 posts, see if there's a link to the same site, decide what post ID that is now on the new system.... aarrgghh

Fortunatly there's not that many links form one thread to another (in terms of % of the actual posts here :wink: ).


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

No problem and it's what I sort of expected... 

Is there anyway of knowing what the thread would be now, from the url of the pre-migration thread?


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

what I can do, let me know the thread ID of the old thread, I'll put that into my system here at home, find the thread title you can thenb search for that title on this place...
Just don't do it for too many threads!!!


----------

